
Probable Caustic-Crossing Event in MACS1149 Galaxy Cluster Field - privong
http://www.astronomerstelegram.org/?read=9097
======
techdragon
If you ignore the word "caustic", it mostly makes sense.

Can anyone more knowledgeable in astronomy explain the meaning of "caustic" in
this context?

~~~
DanBC
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caustic_(optics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caustic_\(optics\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitational_microlensing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitational_microlensing)

------
linker3000
To the layman?

